# Release/truth sm



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Release/ truth sm $300


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Does it say Truth or Release on the reel?


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

dsurf said:


> Does it say Truth or Release on the reel?


Release


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Will trade for a cts s7 or s8


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

I will keep it. Please close


----------

